# Lasten- und Pflichtenheft



## DennisXX (28. Jan 2010)

Ich habe mal eine Frage zu dem Lasten- und Pflichtenheft in der Softwareentwicklung.

Ist es in der Praxis eigentlich möglich, dass der Auftraggeber zuviele Anforderungen umgesetzt haben möchte und dementsprechend ein zu großes Lastenheft konzipiert.

Diese zuvielen Anforderungen müssen dann durch den Auftragnehmer, also denjenigen der etwas entwickeln soll, innerhlab eines Pflichtenheft gekürzt werden.

Hierzu findet eine zeitliche Einschätzung durch den Auftragnehmer statt. Die Anforderungen werden also angepasst, dass sie im zur Verfügung stehenden Zeitrahmen zu bewerkstelligen sind?

Ist das so richtig wie ich das beschreibe?


----------



## Noctarius (28. Jan 2010)

Wieso sollte gekürzt werden? Du bekommst ein Lastenheft, machst im Pflichtenheft einen groben Umriss wie das technisch aussehen wird und machst eine Zeitschätzung.
Natürlich kann man mit dem Kunden überlegen ob es nicht sinnvoll ist ein gesamtes Lastenheft in mehrere kleinere Steps zu unterteilen aber Milestones sollten eh im Pflichtenheft mit Termin und eventuell auch mit Zwischenauszahlung hinterlegt sein.


----------



## Firestorm87 (29. Jan 2010)

Und natürlich wirst du auch ein wenig beratend tätig, für den Fall, dass das Lastenheft einige Dinge enthält, die du selber aus technischer sicht einfach für nicht angebracht hälst...

Aber grundsätzlich lässt sich ja jedes noch so große Lastenheft umsetzen, wenn genügend Geld/Zeit da ist


----------



## Noctarius (29. Jan 2010)

Firestorm87 hat gesagt.:


> ... die du selber aus technischer sicht einfach für nicht angebracht hälst ...



Auch nur in einem gewissen Rahmen. Wenn der Kunde etwas unbedingt will, und ist es noch so schwachsinnig, dann bekommt er das auch. Natürlich kann man versuchen davon abzuraten, aber manche sind belehrungsresistent


----------



## ARadauer (29. Jan 2010)

> Ist es in der Praxis eigentlich möglich, dass der Auftraggeber zuviele Anforderungen umgesetzt haben möchte


ja


----------



## Firestorm87 (29. Jan 2010)

Noctarius hat gesagt.:


> Auch nur in einem gewissen Rahmen. Wenn der Kunde etwas unbedingt will, und ist es noch so schwachsinnig, dann bekommt er das auch. Natürlich kann man versuchen davon abzuraten, aber manche sind belehrungsresistent



Daher die Wortwah "beratend tätig".... wer sich nicht beraten lassen möchte hat pech gehabt 
Da zählt dann "Der Kunde ist König"


----------



## DennisXX (29. Jan 2010)

Ist es eigentlich Standard, dass der Auftraggeber das Lastenheft alleine ausarbeitet oder kann das auch in enger Zusammenarbeit mit dem Auftragnehmers geschehen? Was ist in der Praxis gängiger? 

Gestaltet der Auftragnehmer sein Pflichtenheft eigentlich komplett allein oder kann das auch in Zusammenarbeit mit dem Auftraggeber passieren?


----------



## Noctarius (29. Jan 2010)

Also ich hab es bisher so gehalten, dass der Auftraggeber das Lastenheft gestaltet. Dann schau ich drüber mach mir grundlegende Gedanken. Dann einmal ein gemeinsames Treffen und Vorbesprechung um eventuelle Probleme zu besprechen und dann Erstellung des Pflichtenheftes.


----------



## DennisXX (30. Jan 2010)

Hallo,

ich habe nochmla kurz eie rage zu dem Thema. Ich möchte mal eine Vermutung aufstellen und von euch gerne hören, ob ich damit Recht habe oder daneben liege.

1. Ein Auftraggeber fomuliert ein Lastenheft
2. Der Auftragnehmer definiert darus ableitet ein Pflichtenheft

und jetzt der entscheidene Punkt

3. Der Auftraggeber akzeptiert das Pflichtenheft und die vetragliche Grundlage steht

oder

3. Der Auftraggeber lehnt das Pflichtenheft ab und das Projekt scheitert

Ist das so korekt, wie ich das sehe?


----------



## Noctarius (30. Jan 2010)

Jopp so würde ich das auch sehen.

Ich hab auf der letzten Seite im Pflichtenheft immer noch Preis, Arbeitsaufwand und Felder für Unterschrift. Wenn beidseitig unterschrieben ist, kann dies als rechtsgültiger Vertrag und gleichzeitig Festlegung des Arbeitsumfangs gewertet werden.


----------

